# Sykes 5/20



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

My brother in law got in town from Va yesterday afternoon so we Headed out to sykes just before sunset . We grabbed some pretty big lady fish just before the sun went down before moving over near the bridge. We caught a bunch of live bait (pinfish and croaker) but only grabbed on black drum off a pin fish. Caught one keeper trout on a sabiki rig but sent him back. Around 11 the reds turned on. We got our tails handed to us by the first couple runs. We were using rattle traps (we swapped the rear treble out) and 7" chartreuse grubs on 1/4 oz jig heads. We wound up with 4 awesome bull reds which were all safely released. They all had an awesome gold coloring from the muddy water. We had 3500-5000 size reels so each was a blast to fight. I will post pictures in a minute


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Biggest of the night


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Brother in laws first bull red


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome color


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Another picture of my first, didn't take a picture of the last one


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How did you get that boat on the bridge? Haha


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How did you get that boat on the bridge? Haha


Debated posting this in the inshore section but figured since we were close to the bridge the pier guys would be more interested


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good report! Those bulls are a lot of fun, sykes can be awesome on occasion, the rest of the time it's good ol bob sh*ts


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and fishes, thanks for sharing


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice. Had a similar night a couple days back. Did you get broke off at all?


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

We got broke off twice on rods rigged with mono but it was mostly them spitting the hooks.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done sir. Beautiful gold colored fish :thumbsup:
I prefer mine slot sized so I can fry them up but if their too big I love to see them gold like that!!! :thumbup:


----------

